# Stapelverarbeitung > Gaußscher Weichzeichner > Bereich leer



## Bawla (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich hab da folgendes Problem:

arbeite mit automatischer Stapelverarbeitung und selbst erstellter Aktion, die bei einem bestimmten Punkt abbricht..

==> nämlich wenn ich eine neue transparente Ebene erstelle und dort mit dem Pinsel Striche erstelle wende ich danach den Gaußschen Weichzeichner an.

Die Staperverarbeitung erkennt aber diese Pinselstriche nicht sondern nur einen leere Bereich  - deswegen kommt die Fehlermeldung: *Konnte den Gaußschen Weichzeichner-Befehl nicht ausführen, weil der ausgewählte Bereich leer ist.*


Wie kann ich das vermeiden? Wie bringe ich diese Pinselstriche in einer Aktion unter?

1000 Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Muster Max (8. Mai 2007)

Pinselstriche können leider nicht direkt über die Aktionen in Photoshop aufgezeichnet
werden. Ein Workaround wäre hier vielleicht möglich in dem man vorher einmal eine Neue
Datei erstellt mit einem transparenten Hintergrund, auf diesem zeichnet man anschliessend
die Striche die hinterher von der Aktion weichgezeichnet werden sollen und speichert das 
ganze als PDF mit  geschütztem, transparentem Bereich ab. Jetzt erstellt man ein neues
Dokument und startet die Aufzeichnung der Aktion in dieser lädt man anschliessend über
den Menüpunkt "Platzieren" die PDF-Datei hinzu. Jetzt lässt sich das platzierte PDF-
Dokument (unsere zuvor erstellten Malstriche) per "Gauschen Weichzeichner" beliebig
in einer Aktion weichzeichnen.


----------



## Bawla (8. Mai 2007)

...aber ich dachte schon, dass man Pinselstriche als Aktion aufnehmen kann?


----------



## Bawla (30. Mai 2007)

Es ist also richtig dass es in Photoshop (CS2) keine Möglichkeit gibt "manuelle Eingriffe" wie Pinselstriche, Radiergummi etc. einzusetzen?

Ich kann also nur Filteraktionen oder Bildkorrekturen vornehmen?

Mein Problem ist, ich würde gerne über eine Ebenenmaske einen bestimmten Bereich "freistellen".
==> ich habe also 2 Ebenen: Ebene mit einem Haus und Ebene mit perspektivisch verzerrtem Wasser. Das Wasser verdeckt jetzt das Haus fast vollständig - dass möchte ich ändern und mit einer Ebenenmaske das Haus etwas freistellen. 
Aber anscheinend kann ich diese Aktion nicht mit in die Stapelverarbeitung einfügen?
Gibt vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit die ich mit der Stapelverarbeitung anwenden kann?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Muster Max (30. Mai 2007)

Hier eine möglicher Lösungsvorschlag zu Deinem Problem. 

Du kannst in Deiner Aktion den Bereich des Wassers der hinterher nicht mehr zu sehen
sein soll mit einem Auswahlwerkzeug Deiner Wahl selektieren und daraus dann eine Ebenen-
maske erstellen. Dadurch wird dann der Bereich des Wassers ausgeblendet und Dein Haus
kommt wieder zum vorschein. Dieses ganze Prozedere lässt sich in Photoshop dann wunder- 
bar in einer Aktion aufzeichnen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## Bawla (3. Juni 2007)

zuerst vielen herzlichen Dank an Muster Max für die nette und kompetente Hilfe!

Ich hätte bezüglich der Stapelverarbeitung noch eine Frage. Mir ist klar dass es relativ "praxisfern" ist die Stapelverarbeitung für solche Einsätze zu benutzen - doch bei Studienaufgaben sollte man nicht lange nach dem Sinn fragen 

Wie gesagt eigentlich sind es banale Aufgaben Wasser und Rauch zu erstellen - doch müssen die Aktionen eben mit der Stapelverarbeitung ausführbar sein.

_Ich müsste jetzt also allein mit Filtern den Rauch erstellen. Wir fällt dazu nur ein, einen weißen Verlauf zu erstellen und dann mit Bewegungsunschärfe oder anderen Filtern daraus so was ähnliches wie Rauch zu erstellen. Leider sieht es mehr wie Nebel aus. Vielleicht weiß  dazu jemand ne bessere Methode._

1000 Dank schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß Bawla


----------



## Muster Max (3. Juni 2007)

Hm, Rauch ist immer eine sehr schwere Herausvorderung wenn man ihn realistisch gestalten
möchte und realistischen Rauch wirst Du nur mithilfe der Filter in Photoshop nicht so ohne
weiteres hinbekommen.

Ein Lösungsansatz wäre hier vielleicht von einem Pfadgrundobjekt das man erstellt die Grund- 
form für seinen Rauch abzuleiten und diese besagte Grundform eben dann so oft durch die
Filter jagen bis da etwas brauchbares bei rauskommt. Letzten endes wird das ganze aber
eher amüsierend wirken denn realitisch.

mfg Muster Max




Schaut zwar grausig aus aber geht vielleicht ansatzweise in die richtige Richtung


----------

